# Training and Exposure, for older dogs.



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Deacon is adorable 

This is a really interesting topic and I can't wait to read the responses. I've gotten away from these training sessions as Mia has aged, but this is a good reminder that she could use some refreshment.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Deacon is 8 now, and the only reason I am so on top of it, is because we cannot function as a team without excessive practice. He's.. a lot of dog. He's nervous, reactive, and insecure. Good thing he's cute, haha.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Ava, do you have an idea what Deacon's afraid of? 

He must love you a lot to overcome that enough to follow commands.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

He's afraid of men, and other dogs.

Yes, he does put a lot of trust into me. I joke about how he puts TOO much trust in me. He's done some dumb things (like jumping off a roof??!) because he just.. yeah he thinks I'm gonna fix all his problems.

He can be approched by a man, and be petted after hanging out with him for some time. Genetics also play a role, he's a mutt and his genetics are all out of sorts, lol .


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Would it help any to have strangers (that you've given a treat to) toss it near Deacon.? Not to initiate contact, just toss him treats that he likes?

I did something similar with Normie at Petco. If a child stopped to admire him, I asked the parent if the child could give him a treat. Same with adults. Normie loves strangers now.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I will ask 

its 5 degrees and we had an issue with the pizza delivery (didn't have cash, thought we already paid). We invited the (masked) dude inside because its so cold. Deacon was.. insecure. He boofed and whined and "danced" (his feet where doing a walking in place motion). I pet him and told him good boy every time there was a second of calm. Unexpected, but always good to expose.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Give your Deacon a mat to lie on. Train him to go there (you sound like you won't have a problem) on a cue: place, bed, settle... When a stranger comes over, tell him to sit (good dog), then send him to the mat. He should be able to see the stranger so he can see that you are not in danger. When he is quiet for a second, praise/treat. Quiet for another second, praise/treat, etc. A very nice but unsocialized dog can be dangerous. 

I had to really pay attention to the Bouvier when a new person came in the house.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

He has a solid place command, I've been working on exactly what you described. I have no problems handling his behavior. I feel like I have a good idea of how to manage him. 

Mostly looking for games or activities to work on his confidence? He came into the shelter before he was even born, he was fostered in a house, he has no history with abuse. I have no idea why he is the way he is... genetics, probably.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

If he was not handled as a puppy and left to his own devices, especially with another dog that dominated him, it could cause lack of confidence.

Training him to do new things should improve his confidence, and you have been doing that. Maybe he needs a cue to tell him if he should approach someone or stay put. "Deacon, heel, stay." "Deacon, say hello." For hello, he should go to the person and sit in front of them. For an object, he can sniff.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Even the most well-intentioned dog owners can under-socialize a puppy or go about it in the wrong way. Maybe that’s what happened with Deacon as he got shuttled around during those formative months.

This might sound a little Cesar Millan, but I do find that engaging the nose has a nice calming effect. When I can turn down Peggy’s eyes and ears, and turn _up_ her nose, she gets very loose.

Scattering treats with a “Get it” or “Find it” command works well. Or does Deacon have a decent prey drive? Give something stinky a wiggle in front of his nose unless you get his full attention and then toss it. Repeat each time he comes back to center.

One game Peggy loves is when I stand where two halls meet in a T-shape. I toss a treat, she chases after it, chomps it, and returns to me. She never knows in which of the three possible directions I’ll throw the next treat, which tunes her right in to me. She gets to use her nose to track down the tossed treat. Plus, she understand the rules, which is great for her confidence.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Nope, he did not get socilized as a puppy. Not at ALL. We got deacon when I was 9ish. I didn't know anything about dogs.

I'll try some games like that, thanks!!


----------

